# Shengshou 6x6 issues



## CarmineEternity (Oct 31, 2011)

I got a Shengshou 6x6 a few days ago, and I have since disassembled it to lube it. Now, the outer layers turn just fine, and I imagine it would be fine, but for some reason, the 2 innermost layers turn fine on several axes, but there is always one or two in which it will either simply not turn at all, or be very difficult to turn, and get caught and the core will rotate within the cube. I have disassembled it and put it back together 3 times now, and I cannot find out what the problem is. I have heard of several other people having this issue, but I can't find a solution other than disassembling it and putting it back together, which I have already done. 

Can I get any help here?


----------



## cubernya (Oct 31, 2011)

It sounds like it has a misaligned core (odd considering the fixed pieces). I would recommend you just turn the one side that will turn, and eventually it should line back up. It shouldn't take too long, but with some turning it'll happen.


----------



## CarmineEternity (Nov 1, 2011)

It's not really working so far, but I guess I'll just keep turning it


----------



## CarmineEternity (Nov 1, 2011)

CarmineEternity said:


> It's not really working so far, but I guess I'll just keep turning it


 
Yeah, this is definitely not working.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 1, 2011)

I had the exact same problem as you're having with the axes. When you reassemble the cube, you have to make sure that the centers "lock in" when you put them in. If you don't, the cube will barely turn on that axis.

I just disassembled my cube when this happened, and I made sure all of the centers were "locked in."


----------



## CarmineEternity (Nov 1, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I had the exact same problem as you're having with the axes. When you reassemble the cube, you have to make sure that the centers "lock in" when you put them in. If you don't, the cube will barely turn on that axis.
> 
> I just disassembled my cube when this happened, and I made sure all of the centers were "locked in."


 
I'm not exactly sure what you mean by "locking in" the centers.


----------



## CarmineEternity (Nov 1, 2011)

I seriously can't figure this out. Did I ruin my 6x6 somehow? This is majorly frustrating. I disassembled it and made sure that the little inner pieces were firmly in the centers, but it's doing the exact thing, so I'm going to stop wasting my time. I think I'm just going to get another one and never disassemble it because this is bugging me so much.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 1, 2011)

Could you show us some pictures (with a few pieces removed)


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 2, 2011)

You put it together wrong. Look at the mechanism and figure it out.


----------



## stevecho816 (May 26, 2013)

I have this problem with my 6x6 that was sitting on my shelf for 6 months  How do you assemble it the correct way?


----------



## kcl (May 27, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> I have this problem with my 6x6 that was sitting on my shelf for 6 months  How do you assemble it the correct way?



Crazybadcuber has a good tutorial.


----------



## SenileGenXer (May 27, 2013)

Crazy bad cuber's tutorial doesn't touch how to put the centers on the core and that sounds like what is happening is that one of those has gotten rotated and put on wrong.

I know your talking about a 6x6 but it's center alignment bumps work like the xcube & vcube mechanism seen exactly 6 minutes in here






You can peek at the bumps on the centers along the locked up section and see if they are all on the same side and when you come to one that is not take it apart and put it together correctly.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 27, 2013)

On the 4x4 v-cube you cannot put the centers on wrong as the stalks have wide and narrow gaps that fit over the core.

Maybe this will help, it is for the 4x4x6, but I think it'll help:






The basic thing is that the protrusions on the center pieces need to be aligned so that along any great circle they're all on the same side. Tom van der Zanden also gave me a picture of one possible alignment. Take note of the orientation of the protruding bits in red. After putting those three pieces in you can easily deduct the orientation of the remaining center pieces.


----------



## JianhanC (May 27, 2013)

Pretty straight forward really, the first eighth of the cube is the real pain. I've never had trouble with the 6x6, and it's even easier to assemble than the 4x4 imo, excluding the first part.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (May 27, 2013)

Search youtube on how to assemble it correctly.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 28, 2013)

You'll find cbc's video


----------



## imvelox (Nov 29, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> On the 4x4 v-cube you cannot put the centers on wrong as the stalks have wide and narrow gaps that fit over the core.
> 
> Maybe this will help, it is for the 4x4x6, but I think it'll help:
> 
> ...



To orient the other center pieces, you just do [x2] to the cube in the figure, and orient the pieces in the same mode?
Thanks


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Nov 29, 2013)

To orient them, follow the circle. I think that is what you mean.

If you were to follow the left red and top red in a circular motion all them thingies should be on the right side. No matter top or bottom, as long as they are on the right. Same thing with the right red and top red, all should be on the left side. If you follow the left and right red circularly, all should be on the top side.

Hopefully that makes it clear


----------

